# Alternatives to "In My Mug"



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Now that Has Bean have increased their subscription prices, I'm thinking of seeing what else is out there. We've been subscribers for many years so it may be time for a change. Living in London means we could go to local independents of course - but would pay quite a hefty premium over the £7.50 per bag that Has Bean charge.

Does anyone have any thoughts? Are there good alternative subscriptions out there, or should I bite the bullet and pay more?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well you will get many different people say these for me. Mine is CrankHouse


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Plenty of choice out there. Dog & Hat are good if you want to experience various roasters. Think both Foundry & Django do subscriptions too iIrc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not many Wiht the selection of coffee that has bean has to offer.

What's the price increase out of interest


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not many Wiht the selection of coffee that has bean has to offer.
> What's the price increase out of interest


From £6.5 in 2016 to £7.5 in 2019.

OP: you can shop around and buy multiple bags at a time or kilo bags. Machina does good deals on kilo bags. For example, £9.5 for 250g and £21 for 1kg. Cheapest single origin is £7.5 for 250g and £16 for 1kg!!! That's like £4 a 250g bag, which is supermarket prices?

Mind you, I only had a single bag off them and it was a filter roast, but I now keep an eye on them as it was lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Given the exchange rate , the raise in minimum wage and pension contributions , I am not surprised .

Posted still seems a pretty good price for the quality of coffee they use.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Given the exchange rate , the raise in minimum wage and pension contributions , I am not surprised .
> Posted still seems a pretty good price for the quality of coffee they use.


Just a 3% yearly increase brings 6.5 to 7.1 over three years.

So yeah... £7.5 posted is a steal. I haven't had IMM since 2016, so I have no idea how good quality IMM beans are these days.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are you getting 3 percent from


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you getting 3 percent from


 10% total increase. Divide by 3 (years) 3.3% per year.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you getting 3 percent from


It's the assumed/average inflation isn't it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> It's the assumed/average inflation isn't it?


 Minimum wage has risen quicker than that.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

@Alalsacienne

I've just started an InMyMug subscription so am looking forward to seeing how that goes.

In terms of alternatives, personally I have enjoyed a subscription with Pact (www.pactcoffee.com) for a couple of years, although some aren't keen on them. Good things about them are you get some choice in the coffee you receive and it's super easy to cancel/or skip a delivery if you want to.

My favourite recent coffee was from Cartwheel Coffee (www.cartwheelcoffee.com/shop), which I thought was really excellent, although I have only had one of their coffees so far, but will be going back for more.

Might be worth while buying a single coffee from a few different places and then if you're keen on a subscription you could just go with wherever you're most pleased with.

Gareth


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

this is the one I had from Cartwheel...

View attachment 29337
/monthly_2019_05/coffee.jpg.391ad1e6d54046b3b4e0f2ef854398cd.jpg">


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garethuk said:


> this is the one I had from Cartwheel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 29337


 That's a nice coffee, even amongst the coffees from Cartwheel. All roasters are somewhat variable, just because you might get a preferred roast of one bean from roaster A doesn't mean that you will prefer all roaster A's beans over roasters B, C, etc. I'd recommend sticking it out for a few bags from any one roaster, to get a feel for them, before changing roaster.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like Origin coffee for consistent roasting. Always great coffees from them ?


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

dog and hat,

one click coffee

these guys are great!

Price is a tricky one. We do a quarterly exclusive that usually an expensive coffee. Plus shipping (we include) margins are paper thin... mind you, gets the coffee to market and makes a fair few happy to have something decent


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Dog and hat have been great for me so far. But it's £17 for 2 bags, so that's £2 more than imm. To me it's worth it, I've had some great coffees from roasters I'd never heard of thanks to their sub


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Lovely to stumble across us as recommended, thanks to anyone that has mentioned Dog & Hat. Price Wise we are low compared to some subs, as Tom says the margins are thin, but fine in volume - but we believe in not really being more than roasters, and our value is putting together different coffees in the right order for a price that is affordable. Some months it would cost you more to buy the coffees we include off the shelf off the roasters! Also you can buy extra bags from the 8/9 bags coming in that month in the Members area to add to your box, usually around the £8 mark, which Members can take advantage off, and its just bundled in the same box and postage. As an aside, we are SCA certified and now exactly what to look for these days!

This wasn't meant to be a sales pitch, but we do re-evaluate what is important to us, and that is commitment and value, you have to have value, and we do achieve that I hope.

Su x


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Fez said:


> Dog and hat have been great for me so far. But it's £17 for 2 bags, so that's £2 more than imm. To me it's worth it, I've had some great coffees from roasters I'd never heard of thanks to their sub


 Thank you Fez


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I had an In My Mug sub for about 3 years and thoroughly enjoyed it... one day I will return as it's still a very good price for those that like the LSOL


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

DogandHat said:


> Lovely to stumble across us as recommended, thanks to anyone that has mentioned Dog & Hat.


 From those recommendations I just signed up


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

GrowlingDog said:


> From those recommendations I just signed up


 Let us know what you think


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Rom said:


> I had an In My Mug sub for about 3 years and thoroughly enjoyed it... one day I will return as it's still a very good price for those that like the LSOL


 I was the same.

I subbed to imm for approx 3 years and I was quite happy. In the end I just got a bit bored of too many American coffees with a very similar roast and taste so I went solo for a while before subbing again with Dog & Hat. The thing that attracted me most was the occasional European roasters but I've had some really good UK roasters as well, with Django and Hundred House being particular favourites.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

cold war kid said:


> I was the same.
> 
> I subbed to imm for approx 3 years and I was quite happy. In the end I just got a bit bored of too many American coffees with a very similar roast and taste so I went solo for a while before subbing again with Dog & Hat. The thing that attracted me most was the occasional European roasters but I've had some really good UK roasters as well, with Django and Hundred House being particular favourites.


 I might look at Dog & Hat - I like the sound of what they do


----------

